# Antenas internet WI-FI



## williamspx

Hola kompañeros del foro, saben , keri a preguntar por  ahi si alguien sabe komo krear una antena inalambrika (WI-FI) para internet, la verdad es ke necesito mas menos komo hacerla y ke mas necesito para konektar  mi pc ala antena
la verdad es ke le agradecere mucho, todo lo ke sea, links etc información ,
gracias desde chile!!!!!!     8)


----------



## Mcordoba

Lo mas sencillo que podes hacer es comprar una.. son bastante economicas.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin

Si, comprala ya que los soldajes y como esté construida influyen mucho en alta frecuencia. Además son bastante económicas. Una de +5dB cuesta unos 18euros. Yo tengo una de 16dB y me costó 90 euros pero le cojo el internet a todo el barrio, es una maravilla, la tengo conectada a un AP y luego a un adaptador WIFI. En el ordenata tengo integrado el wifi, pero admite antena. Tengo ahi la de 5db.

Saludos.


----------



## williamspx

tal ves en su pais sera barata pero lo ke es chile, aki es muy karo, solo para gente rika,  y de buena situacion, a diferencia de  mi , weno = tratare de hacerla, ya me mandaron algunos diseños, gracias por todo!!!


----------



## tirzo

que tal tecnicos o inges les mando un link donde construir una antena ien facil da buenos resultados, chekenlo es bara bara

http://www.paramowifix.net/antenas/loop_uda_yagi/index.html
http://www.paramowifix.net/antenas/EnlacesAntenas.html
http://bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=1463&nIdPage=5


----------



## Hardcore

Igual ya lo tienes todo arreglado, pero busca en google la antena wifi de PRINGLES (o como se escriba el nombre de esta marca de patatas en tarrina) 

Cuando nos planteamos ante FABRICAR UNA ANTENA WIFI nos aparecen dos preguntas basicas, para que la quieres exactamente, y dependiendo del motivo pues tienes dos opciones grandes:

OMNIDIRECCIONALES: tanto para el PC en casa como para llevarla encima cuando vayas de viaje con tu portatil, esta antenas pueden recibir señal de sus 360º, la calidad no es la mejor pero dependiendo de los dB puedes recibir señal de todo el bloque si no es muy grande. Ej.: Antena wifi bulma

DIRECCIONALES: para mi personalmente las mejores, pero olvidalas si no sabes donde esta el punto de acceso. Su alcance suele tener forma de cono, la calidad es mucho mejor pero la gran desventaja es que, dependiendo del modelo tienes que apuntar bien al ruter inalambrico. Suelen ser modelos sencillso (como la de pringles) o algo mas complejos (una antena direccional combinada con una parabolica).

Espero haberte dado una idea, por elemental que sea. Decide que quieres y en internet encontraras manuales a punta pala para cualquie modelo, forma y presupuesto economico (las hay por menos de 1$)

Yo te ayudaria, pero perdi todos los links que tenia de antenas, y solo me queda lo que esta en mi cabeza ^^

SUERTE!!


IMPORTANTE!: recuerda que el maximo de dBs de una antena si no recuerdo mal esta en 24 o 25. No sin motivos, estamos hablando de ondas que en exceso son dañinas


----------



## j_arcos

por lo que entiendo entonces es posible con una de estas antenas "robarle" por decirlo de alguna manera al acceso a internet de alguien q tengo un acces point cerca a tu domicilio???
si pudieran explicar el tema se los agradeceria...

Saludos.


----------



## Dano

j_arcos dijo:
			
		

> por lo que entiendo entonces es posible con una de estas antenas "robarle" por decirlo de alguna manera al acceso a internet de alguien q tengo un acces point cerca a tu domicilio???
> si pudieran explicar el tema se los agradeceria...
> 
> Saludos.



Hay que tener cuidado con las respuestas que se den porque pueden ir contras las normas del foro.

Saludos


----------



## mariaperreta

Saludos al foro. Soy nueva en este foro y en las antenasl caso es que estoy intentando conectarme a una red que no sé donde está exactamente pero si sé en que abanico de 180º está. Por lo que llevo leido, las omnidireccionales no me servirían de mucho, ya que al saber en que lado está podría dirigirla un poco más. las direccionales creo que tienen un angulo muy estrecho y tendría que estar probando cada x grados ( no se si son 6º 12º o un poco más. Podrían ser las semidireccionales o yagi???. Disculpenme si digo algun disparate ya que soy nueva y aun me lio un poco. Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Casti

Depende de a la distancia que este. Quizas con una omnidireccional tienes suficiente.
Aqui te dejo un link con muy buenos tutoriales de Antenas Wifi DIY.

http://hwagm.elhacker.net/calculo/antenasvarias.htm


----------



## mariaperreta

muchas gracias, La distancia debe estar entre los 100 y 200 metros, tengo una "vision" de 120º, es decir mis variables son, la distancia, los 120º de posibilidades y las ganas de levantarme para redireccionar la antena en caso que fuese direccional y limitada a 8º (o algo así, no tengo mucha idea despues de tantas vueltas por los foros)


----------



## edgar_soliz

modificar antena wifi de 2dbi a 5dbi. por ejemplo la antena de 2dbi del router wifi D-link


----------



## el-rey-julien

esta antena funciona yo la ise es de 15 db esta todo pcb incluido no tiene partes criticas ya que la antena ensi esta echa en el impreso ,espero que les guste y no esta en los enlaces de mas arriba

es viejo el post pero aporto con esta antena para las futuras busquedas


----------



## polacomaster

holas compás ing telecom y electrónicos,necesito me aconsejan para la fabricación de una antena para poder transmitir mi Internet por medio de wifi desde mi apartamento hasta una distancia de mas o menos 10 kilómetros, si es necesario colocar unas tipos de repetidoras me dicen, para transmitir en forma radial


----------



## electrodin

Aquí te paso una que realizamos en un curso de wi-fi es buena te sirve para transmitir como servidor o para captar de un proveedor, aqui estas antenas son muy populares, pues las originales son caras.
espero te sirva subo unos archivos, la antena tambien se hace con una placa de pcb, puede ser de una sola cara (yo la hice así). y también subo un power point(ANTENA14) para que veas como se arma.


----------



## moiskey2

Saludos.. sobre las antena q recomiendo prácticamente a ciegas es la biquad … sencillas y prácticamente 7 a 8 dbi reales … e conectado 1 a 5 Km. con solo 100mw pero con AP
Además soy chileno sobre el monopolio de los precio es real muy caro aun pero se ha bajado … bueno recuerda también los modos de trasmisión vertical o horizontal bay y suerte


----------



## kenianblood

buenas buenas a todos, eh soy totalmente nuevo en el foro y eh tratado de leer lo mas q puedo para no meter la pata asi q espero q es comentario aqui este bien, yo estoy curando la ing eletronica mencion telecom aun en la parte de telecom soy muy novato y quisiera que ustedes me ayudaran con un material basico para diseño y construccion de antenas dependiendo de como la valla a utilizar, calculos y esa parte porque eh estado leyendo y capto algunas partes y otras no y e verdad quiero aprender gracias a todos por su futura coloboracion.


----------



## moiskey2

Si quieres conectarte a diferentes redes . recomiendo comprarla  sus precios han bajado demasiado.. además anteriormente recomendé una biquad pero hay una q párese una parilla q tiene mucha ganancia (24dbi) y precio conveniente  .. saludos


----------

